# Oinktoberfest Food Turn In Pics and other Misc Pics



## Bruce B (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry this has taken so long guys, but I've been tied up all day with my sister in the hospital and her surgery. Here are the turn in box pictures and some others from the weekend.

I had a great time and I must say it was truly a genuine pleasure to meet everyone from the board here, you are all some of the finest people I have ever known, and I am proud to count you among my friends. Enjoy the pics all and if you can find it in your heart, keep a good thought out for my sister Linda.

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/alb ... 3109QrkgeB


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Great pic's Bruce  
I hope your sister is ok


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2006)

Bruce, those turn in boxes looked GREAT! My prayers are with your sister, I hope all is well!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice pics Bruce...thanks!!!  Thoughts and prayers out to sis too.


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 2, 2006)

Great pictures Bruce, It's no wonder to see where you finished after looking at the boxes. Sorry to hear about your sister, my thought's are with her.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 2, 2006)

Hope every thing works out okay for your sister Bruce.
Great pics. 
Chris, Pigs


----------



## Griff (Oct 2, 2006)

Bruce

Thank you very much for the captioned pics. Lots of guys post pics but the captioned ones allow me to put faces with names. I appreciate it. Thanks.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 3, 2006)

Fantastic turn in pics Bruce!  Congratulations guys!!

Hope all is well with your sister, she'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics Bruce.  I think that that is just about everyone who was up there posted pics accept one.  HMM, wonder who that is?

Hope your sister pulls through okay Bruce.


----------



## DaleP (Oct 3, 2006)

What everyone else said Bruce. I just said a prayer for your Sister.

Was this event KCBS? The reason I ask is the brisket roll ups kind of blew me away thinking that isnt legal. Just curious and not trying to offend anyone cause I thought it looked cool..


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 3, 2006)

DaleP said:
			
		

> What everyone else said Bruce. I just said a prayer for your Sister.
> 
> Was this event KCBS? The reason I ask is the brisket roll ups kind of blew me away thinking that isnt legal. Just curious and not trying to offend anyone cause I thought it looked cool..



It was KCBS and we took 15th in Brisket. I don't have the sheet to check the appearance scores but it wasn't DQ'd. Are you saying it's not legal in a "marking" sense?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 3, 2006)

It's considered sculpting of the meat.


----------



## john pen (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice pics Bruce...Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your sister..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 3, 2006)

Bruce, the turn in boxes looked fabulous!  Congrats!!!  Way to represent!


----------



## allie (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the great pics, Bruce!

Hope your sister's surgery goes well and she's on the road to a speedy recovery!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great Bruce!
Hope your sister finds her health.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 3, 2006)

Hope your sister is up and around soon.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 4, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> DaleP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



879999 were the appearance scores.  Probably could be considered scuplting and I'll never put another together the same way again just in case.  It was Woodman's idea.


----------

